# Another New Member..



## Spin

Hi all,

been lurking for a few weeks now ever since I decided to PX my 8p S3 for the TT.

I have a TT-S on order which has a schedule for production of July 2008 so should arrive late 2008 and just wanted to make sure I could live with the reduced dimensions offered by the TT v the S3 so bought an ex -demo agreeing my overall CTC for the step up to the TTs in advance.

Well I'm pleased to say I love the TT to bits and what a head turner it is. I had it a week before getting a remap which added an extra 39 bhp according to the dyno on the day and crikey this car is such good fun I'm now wondering if I really need to return to quattro ?! :roll:

Just thought I'd say Hi, I'm a regular visitor on Audi Sport Net but there is little or no activity on there for the Mk2. I piggy-backed your GB last week on the pipe trims by contacting Pipewerx direct so apologies for that but thanks for the opportunity.

I'm keen to see/hear a 2.0T with the 3.2 Miltek conversion on as I like the look of this but love the sound of the standard cars exhaust, far less muffled than the S3, anyone local to me have one fitted ?

Cheers Guys, Spin


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Spin, Welcome to the Fourm. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy


----------



## sane eric

Alright spin? Welcome to the sanitorium.


----------



## JETLAG

Greetings and welcome to our humble home


----------



## conneem

Hi Spin,

Welcome to the forum.

I have the Milltek cat back and it does sound good, but I don't think Ireland is what you would call local 
















there are a few more vids on youtube but these are the best


----------



## jakeman

Welcome spin enjoy the Forum

J


----------



## penfold

Redcar is local to you, but he hasn't got a car yet!

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------



## robokn

I have a MK II 3.2 with a milltek non resonated system and soon as I work out how to get a sound clip I will post it suffice to say it's very nice indeed, oh and welcome


----------



## Spin

Don't think mine would sound quite as good as yor 3.2 :?


----------



## Whack01

Welcome spin, great to have you on board 8)


----------



## Guest

Spin, hi mate. Send me a PM and let me know ehere you are in S. Derbys.

Will Pm you right back with some other great news! :wink:


----------



## blane

Hi SPin

What was the before and after power results on the rolling road ?


----------



## Scott79

Hi Spin

Welcome to the forum I'm still new myself


----------



## Spin

blane said:


> Hi SPin
> 
> What was the before and after power results on the rolling road ?


Gain was 39 bhp, 62nm of torque.

On the day dyno showed the following subject to the usual variables.

standard - 221bhp @5858rpm - 310nm @ 3361rpm
Mapped - 260bhp @6231rpm - 372nm @ 3377rpm

I was surprised at peak bhp achieved both in standard and mapped form but interestingly SC were not stating the latest edition 2.0T made higher than claimed.


----------



## Spin

Redcar_TT said:


> Spin, hi mate. Send me a PM and let me know ehere you are in S. Derbys.
> 
> Will Pm you right back with some other great news! :wink:


PM sent.


----------



## Spin

Bump :wink:

Anyone in my area have the dual miltek cat back conversion ?


----------



## leejgilb

G'day!


----------

